# another pup question?



## advmax4 (May 19, 2007)

Guys/gals,

Great site you have here, as this is my first post.
I had a couple of questions for you all. I currently have a 3 year old chocolate lab that was going to be my waterfowl partner for many years.
After nine months he came up lame in his right front leg and didn't have the heart to push him anymore.
He gets around OK, but doesn't hunt anymore (family pet).
I am wanting another pup to start training again as I am getting back into the waterfowl scene after missing the last two years with my wifes illness.
Anyway, I'm not sure how my dog now will react to a new pup being around and the time I will be spending with the new little guy.
My current lab has become VERY protective of my wife and people he sees on a regular basis, but not very friendly elsewhere. He minds me well, just ordinary sit, stay, come type stuff, but as I said I didn't push him to learn more.
Now to the questions:
How could I introduce a new pup to the household and still control his manners and obedience, as the new pup would be more accountable than my current 3 year old?
I have the space and ability to keep the pup outside, but would prefer the closeness and the social contact of keeping him indoors with me.
Also two male labs running thru the same house might not be the best of ideas either.
My 3 year old was never nuetered as I had plans of breeding him had he turned out like I had hoped, so would fixing him now be an option?
I realize there are a lot of variables here, but really just looking for some input on what you all think.
Sorry for such a long post, but I've been saving these questions for quite sometime in hopes of finding the right place to ask and I believe I found it.

Any input or suggestions would be great, because I'd really like to make this happen.

Thanks all....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I see you're from Georgia and so is Bobm. Drop him a personal message, "pm" if he doesn't answer here and he'll fix you up.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There are a lot of variables to deal with.

1)You say the older dog isn't friendly



> My current lab has become VERY protective of my wife and people he sees on a regular basis, but not very friendly elsewhere.


do you mean he not friendly with people or other dogs? I would like some details about that comment, when people tell me their dog is protective it usaully means the dog has dominance issues and believes the people that own him are below him in pack rank.

Your dog can like you and not respect you there is a difference.

2)Is the older dog crate trained, if not do that immediately, you will need to have a place to keep him that the pup cannot get to at times, do this before you get the new pup.

expect to do the same with the new pup ( crate train)

3)get the older dog neutered if hes not a hunter and has bad legs he should be neutered anyway

4)What is wrong with his leg just out of curiosity.



> How could I introduce a new pup to the household and still control his manners and obedience, as the new pup would be *more accountable *than my current 3 year old


5)What do you mean by MORE accountable?

Answer those questions I'm more than happy to help but my style is to tell you what I think without any sugar coating so don't please don't be offended.

I live out in the country near Monroe about halfway between Atlanta and Athens by the way.

With a normal male three year old lab there should be no concern whatsoever about bringing a pup of either sex into the house.

Your concern makes me think that maybe you have something in the back of your mind thats concerning you.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Bobm, great question as I had the same, sounds like alot of things need solved before introduction of an new one too the field. I have too agree with Bobm


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've answered him to the best of my ability via PM and will continue to attempt to help him.

I hope I can help.....


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> I've answered him to the best of my ability via PM and will continue to attempt to help him.
> 
> I hope I can help.....


Aw shucks Bob, quit being so modest! You know you can and will help him! You da man!


----------

